# Timing for Inducing?



## nlhayesp (Apr 19, 2012)

I will be out of state tomorrow through Sunday for a family wedding. A FF nubian is at day 153 today. On Monday late afternoon, day 151, I gave her 2cc lutlyase IM. She has yet to show signs of labor, let alone delivery. Her ligaments were gone for the past 3 days, she's bagged up, etc. I we are almost at 48 hours post-lut. Normal? This happened the only other time I tried to induce a goat (cae positive so I could rescue the kid before sending the mom off). I induced her to go into labor in the a.m. She delivered at 56 hours post lut, middle of the night, I was sleeping in the barn in 15 degrees to catch the kid. (unfortuately, it was a buck kid, of course). Whats up with my planning/thinking?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Nancy, I really think it should have worked by now. I have no advice, but I hope she kids for you soon.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

A couple of years ago we had to give one of our does a second shot of lutalyse along with a shot of dexamethasone 40 hours post-first shot of just lutalyse. She kidded about six hours after the second shots were given. This is the only time in 20+ years of raising goats that we've had an issue with a doe not kidding within 30 hours of being given a shot of lutalyse. I called several friends to see if it had ever happened in their herds and the general consensus was that occasionally you'll have a doe that the shot just doesn't work on the first time. Are you using the same bottle of lutalyse that you did the last time? If so there may be something wrong with it . . .

Caroline


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

You should use Dex with the lute, make sure it is in the Muscle, and re lute


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

There is no reason at all with a doe at 150+ days to give Dex. Not a soul used to use it until the boers hit America and it became in-vogue (other than with pre 1990 ketosis diagnosis where we tried to kid out the does really early and tried in vein to mature lungs)...with not a reason for using it, as has been discussed before by all of us who used to use lute routinely back when we were ridding our herds of CAE. To choose to give a steroid when not needed, lowering immunity just as a doe is kidding, especially in the south where this time of year thousands of arrested larvae are activated by just the kidding hormones.

This is either old lute, the shot wasn't in the muscle or not enough given. It simply can't not work


----------



## nlhayesp (Apr 19, 2012)

The doe kidded last night. All went well and a healthy, pretty doeling to show for it. The lut was new, different lot # from the one from last year. Yes, IM, yes 2ml. Should I ever need to do this again, I will remember that things in my house and barn don't always follow the norm. So, now we can leave for the wedding this morning and I won't have to worry about leaving a pregnant doe.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Glad to hear it, Nancy. Congrats!!


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Congrats! What a relief for you!

I've been wondering the same thing about timing and dosage... the only 2 that I've induced took 41 & almost 48 hrs... another person I heard from took something like 45 hrs post lute... the bottle the vet gave me says 2.5cc, but his verbal instructions were 2cc, and in several places I see "3cc"... so what's the fine print on the different dosages?

You all give standard IM in the neck muscle or ?

If they have other issues like borderline hypocalcaemia, will that make it take longer or if its day 146 vs day 151? 

By far, most folks say "36 hrs" but what's the fine print on most likely reasons when it takes longer?


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I think the range is 24-48 hours with most kidding at around 36 hours. I have only induced once, and she kidded day 146 at 35 hours post-lute.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

congrats on a doeling.


----------

